#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] [徵設定]《都市獸行者》的蒸餃(?(暫停

## fwiflof

總之就是想開文了(掩臉
雖然被默認為坑品不佳(被踢走
所以這次不寫長篇，寫可以斷的長篇(?
基本上蒸餃帖永遠有效~
寫的是大家的故事(?
我的文風本來就不緊張刺激，而且這不是奇幻小說......所以想大展身手的朋友們..........抱歉囉""
如果需要知道我大概的文風可以去文學版找找或看這裡

下面碎碎念/說明

基本上不是要寫長篇鉅製，畢竟也沒有那個能/心力
希望是章節分裂的小說，當然角色會沿用

地圖方面，就只有一個"城"(很小
城內分成中、東、西、南、北五個公園與其周邊區塊
東公園主要為住商混合區，有四級學校，平民生活區
西公園為高級住宅、間有餐廳等，高級區(?(含私立完全學校
南公園一帶為城郊，偏僻、鄉村區(?(通勤一族
北公園是市政區、高樓大廈區(??
中公園是最大綠地，就是綠地 

文的主要活動區塊是東公園喔！
裡面的<獸行者>咖啡店
晚上關門後就是獸型者們和知情者的夜店(?
說是咖啡店不過賣書也賣酒(?

裡面有店主黑豹子一枚(ME)+店員*2
要徵的是大家的角色
希望可以把大家的故事寫出來(?
普通人類的話就是普通人類，但知道"獸行者"的存在
獸行者是可以變化成人的獸或可以變成獸的人(?)，一般是五感某部份較敏銳或能與動物交談，是他們的特色
獸人並在獸型者中，設定裏不能只有獸人態(會被抓去研究(???
獸就是動物囉~
不要設定的在現實中不可能啊....

另外，獸行者的存在，基本是秘密的~~也就是設定成"在白天隱藏獸行者身分，晚上藉著夜色恢復本貌"這樣子

嗯單子看下面

名字：(全名，暱稱不想讓我取可以自填(?
性別：(公或母，因為是現實面，所以不要出現無性別.....雙性我還能接受(等等
外貌：(寫人和獸、獸人時的樣子，可以只有其一、二或全有，平常是用怎樣的型態，文章裡描寫基本會參考你填的，所以清楚一點，有圖可以貼
獸種族：(如果有的話(?
職業：(隨意，但是記得設定是現世，不要有奇幻世界裡的職業EX法師、騎士(騎師就可以(?
身高：(描寫需要，或店主高度185比他高或矮就OK，順便給一下體型EX瘦弱、肥壯、結實等等
年齡：(很重要也不太重要，總之給個大概也可以EX國高中生、老人家(?
經濟狀況：(一些側邊描寫需要
居住/活動區：(五個地方擇一，可以是從城外遷入，但如果是在城外不會描寫住家情況
性格：(稍微寫一下.....
你的故事：(告訴我你的故事是什麼，這會決定我如何去描寫
喜好：(算是側設定，備用
其他：(漏掉的

怕大家看不懂下面寫我自己的設定
名字：巴克拉，熟人喊阿克
性別：雄性
外貌：人型是漆黑眼睛，黑髮偏長會束起，獸型是黑色雪豹，天空藍的眼睛，在光線改變下會展現不同色澤，也能變成獸人。但是做生意需要習慣用人型。(表面上)關店後會用獸人型，獸型是睡覺用的......(?
職業：店長(?
身高：人型約185CM，獸人型時更高些，獸型肩高約90CM
年齡：看不太出來，大概二三十出頭，也可能很老了(?
經濟狀況：普通囉，唯一的奢侈品是一架重機，會停在店裡偽裝擺飾(?
居住/活動區：東公園是他的地盤(?
性格：較為冷靜內斂，
你的故事：就是一個小店長，算是第一個想讓獸行者互相認識、支持的獸。其他的慢慢看故事：P
喜好：喜歡書、喜歡畫圖、喜歡手工、喜歡音樂、喜歡佈置
其他：通常都呆在店裡。店有兩層，第二層就是他的窩(?

大概這樣~
大家也可以把獸圈裡的親屬關係拉進來，比如互相是親/乾兄弟姐妹或師徒等等，但是我要拒絕主僕....不好意思> <
其他有問題或建議，都可以討論喔！(突然覺得自己廢話夠多W

----------


## 卡斯特

我來嘍~

名字:卡斯特   綽號:卡滋

性別:公

外貌:眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊，
獸人:白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)
人:同上，只是狼耳和狼尾藏不住

種族:幻狼-天火族

職業:獸人事務所(獸與人協調事務所，我被分派到間諜之類的工作

身高:中偏瘦小
獸時:身長:120公分(不包括尾長)，身高:90公分 尾長:80公分
獸人時:身高:160公分
人時:同上

年齡:13歲

經濟狀況:還不錯(老闆雇用童工XD

居住/活動區:南公園/全市區

性格:喜歡交朋友
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛撒嬌的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

你的故事:被獸人事務所的所長(人類)在路邊撿到，撫養長大，且被培養成間諜

喜好:玩水，叼著某樣東西，看到逗貓棒和滾動中的球會瘋狂的追上去

其他:不喜歡被當成狗對待(帶項圈是一大禁忌
但喜歡別人摸毛毛(會發出呼嚕聲
通常只會維持獸樣(獸人很少，人接近零
害怕帶槍的人/獸人
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

大概就這樣
謝謝阿五，小說加油喔~
有關獸人事務所的事，有問題在跟我說

----------


## fwiflof

問題就是世界觀設定裡沒有"幻獸"這樣的設定........
獸種族是狼？
不好意思幻獸和天火族的設定有拿掉的必要，畢竟這是希望盡量貼近真實，想寫如果真的有這樣的人/獸在真實世界裡會如何><
重新設定的部分希望在原帖裡做編輯修改哦~

獸人事務所，聽起來是不錯的設定，可以詳細描述看看讓我放進文章裡嗎(會修改喔

----------


## 小芸

阿五要寫小說？怎麼能不參加呢？＞w＜（衝進來交報名表
月尾.（綽號：小月或傻氣
性別：母
外貌：獸形態的樣子：銀灰色和白毛相間的毛皮.身上有著黑色的紋路.額前有著圖騰.翡翠綠的眼睛（詳見獸設（就是阿五畫的XD
獸人形態的樣子：平常就是很喜歡穿T-shirt配牛仔褲：3變成獸人後還是看起來像狼.只是多了頭髮（黑色頭髮.大概到肩膀的長度
人型：平常就是很喜歡穿T-shirt配牛仔褲〜黑色頭髮.長度大概到肩膀.眼睛咖啡色.看起來就像我（？
不管哪個形態月光下身體都會發光.（雖然喜歡獸型.但是為了上課都是用人型.跟獸友見面時會看大家用什麼形態.生悶氣、睡覺.獨處時獸型）
職業：學生
身高：人形160.獸人型160.有點瘦小
年齡：是個小高一
經濟狀況：假日或沒課都會去打打雜賺些零用錢.
居住/活動區：東公園〜（走路上學耶比（？
性格：活潑開朗.馬馬虎虎.很喜歡到處抬槓.不喜歡回家.平常還蠻正常的.但是如果點到我的笑穴我可能會瘋掉XD
你的故事：就是一個討厭讀書的學生.可是又不敢翹課：3（如果阿五需要更詳盡的資料我會再補..因為現在沒什麼想法（被揍
喜好：唱歌.shopping.跟好朋友一起瘋.很享受早上走路去學校的感覺.是個乖乖牌的學生.但是內心極度的想要翹課.：3
其他：如果諾雅有報名的話.他是我的超級麻吉〜（還有！我超愛吃義大利麵＞＜超級愛）
有問題歡迎跟我說！我馬上改〜（或補）＞w<
超級無敵期待〜

----------


## 卡斯特

我的獸種族是狼
至於獸人事務所簡介我會公佈在我的部落格裡
http://wolfbbs.net/entry.php/20431-%...B0%A1%E4%BB%8B
大概就這樣，謝謝阿五~

----------


## fwiflof

卡斯特、傻氣這樣子應該都沒有問題囉~~~
謝謝兩位>VO

----------


## 碎風

名字：碎風，較熟的會叫小碎  (?
性別：公
外貌：藍毛白狼，眼睛是藍綠色，臉上有紅色的紋路(兩邊對稱)，頭上和胸前有月亮圖案，人形時頭髮和毛色相同，變成人形的時候會全部隱藏起來，不過生氣的話紋路和獠牙會顯現出來，除了在工作時會穿工作服，平時常穿深色的長褲和帽T，只有在家或必要情況下才會變成獸(人)形  
獸種族：狼
職業：學生兼餐廳的服務生  (?
身高：人形是 181 cm  獸人型態會比人形高個大約10cm左右   獸形的話肩高大約120cm   身長140~150cm  尾長100cm  體型適中偏瘦
年齡：18歲
經濟狀況：普通  收支平衡 ~~
居住/活動區：東區/可以全城趴趴走，不過主要還是以東區和西區為主 (?
你的故事：自幼就無父無母，與自己的弟弟相依為命，雖然辛苦，不過很溫馨。
喜好：看著月亮，吹風，巧克力  ((欸
個性：對自己的親人或朋友很開朗，不過對於陌生人可能會讓他覺得很冷漠
其他：不喜歡被摸頭，自己的弟弟除外((喂
        平時除了工作和上學外都維持獸人的模樣
        若是看到自己的朋友或親人被傷害有暴走的可能性  ((不
如果小夏有報名的話可以讓他當我的弟弟嗎  ((被踹
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
大致上就這樣  ~~
如果有不詳細或不清楚的地方請告訴我
我會立即更改的~~
另外  祝阿五寫作順利喔 owo

----------


## 亞諾

名字；艾謬涅
性別：公
外貌：獸型:紅眼毛色黑白混雜,背後的紅色圖騰延伸至左眼周圍
        獸人型:常出現軍裝風外套附兜帽,白色T-shirt,長褲(多為牛仔褲),身體同上
       人型:服裝同上,頭髮紅黑挑染小馬尾
       基本上很喜歡用獸型來行動,其次獸人型,但平常只會以人型出場
       在深夜無人時才轉成獸型
獸種族：狼
職業:學生
身高:獸型:肩高90公分,全長130,尾長80公分
      獸人型:168公分
      人型:168公分
      有點瘦小
年齡:17
經濟狀況:還算可以,默默無名網拍業者
居住/活動區:居住:東區
               活動區:主要東/西/中,全區域
故事:11歲就被父母趕出家門(南區),但錢每個月都會寄來,不過還是無法維持生活下利用網拍賺錢
       雖然不是個好學生但也不是壞學生,學西狀態據說很差
       據說在10歲時被喬凡尼所救,原因是誤闖出過事的廢棄診所,跟被趕出去的原因有關
愛好:武器(刀械(短刀,例如:折刀 蝴蝶刀  軍刀...),槍械),攝影,圖書
性格:木訥寡言,但一熟識後就異常的熱情,很多認識的朋友幾乎都有點受不了
其他:只要不要跟他講到有關黑暗的東西都好,會黑掉
      還有是個愛吃鬼,食量可大可小
      對心靈現向又愛又怕
      跟橋凡尼是超級好友
                 ------------------------------
第一次寫,有什麼錯誤或要增加的地方歡迎指教

----------


## 幻之靈

名字：喬凡尼(假名) 暱稱：卡布(或阿布)

性別：公

外貌：有獸人形態和人的形態，長時間維持人的形態，獸人型態有藍灰色的毛、左眼琥珀黃、右眼森林綠、右手有著"無限"符號的紅色胎記，人形為黑灰色的頭髮和偏黃的皮膚色(亞裔XD)，有著偏長的大捲頭法，在上班時則將長髮用髮箍綁起，沒有胎記，眼睛顏色同上

職業：無職(想向<獸行者>咖啡廳去求得白天的工作，理想的話，希望是個白天駐唱的歌手或是在店裡一角擺上占卜的攤子

身高：人形:178cm，獸人型186cm

年齡：28歲

經濟狀況：在真名的財產有著比小康還多一些的財產，無房無車，有著一堆不可名狀的書籍

居住/活動區：西公園的高級住宅居民

你的故事：小時候很晚才會說話，而被帶去了心理輔導，因此對心理學有了興趣，在成長的過程中不時會發生奇怪的預感，預知夢、身體在不自覺發抖時表示氛圍的不尋常、幻覺和幻聽，對此研究了宗教學、神祕學

個性：他人的評價為一臉頹廢的樣子，工作態度卻相當認真，有著對環境的察言觀色，有自己有興趣的事物會精神抖擻

喜好：布丁、神秘學、秘儀

討厭：被誣賴

習慣：時常關注自己的"第六感"、對於選擇的問題則用塔羅、占卜或直覺抉擇

------------------------------------------------
也支持一下

----------


## fwiflof

碎風和亞諾的角色沒有問題OVO<<感覺到靈感(#
小靈的需要稍微修改........
那樣子*會被抓去研究*的啊啊啊啊啊QWQ
請用人類型態好好的藏起來喔OVQ
麻煩在本文編輯即可，我會看的QVQ
謝謝兩位<<奇怪有串好關係哦>WO(#

----------


## Schak

名字：夏克  (小夏)
性別：公
外貌：獸/獸人型:全身雪白般的毛髮，一隻眼睛水藍色的，一隻眼睛淺黃色的~長大後毛髮會慢慢浮現圖騰的標誌，狼體鼻子以上腳掌上去一點以後都是陽光黃的顏色(淡黃色   臉頰兩邊各兩條紅色的粗線條，額頭有一個黃色太陽標誌，胸前也會有一個。  人型:一隻眼睛水藍色的，一隻眼睛淺黃色的，頭髮為黃色的，學校上課會穿著校服以外  平常都穿著一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊那種)和白色短帽T，黑色牛仔褲。
獸種族：狼
職業：半工半讀的高中學生
身高：人形態:163cm  獸人形態:168cm   獸型態:80cm 身長100~110cm 尾長:60cm  (偏瘦弱結實
年齡：高一生
經濟狀況：不多不少，剛剛好~
居住/活動區：東區/有時候會獨自或和哥哥到別區。
你的故事：因為自幼就無父無母，和自己的哥哥相依為命，雖然有些辛苦，但認為這是世界上最幸福的事了，也因為只有一位哥哥，所以把哥哥當成自己的一切。
喜好：看月亮、在夜裡散步、坐在屋頂上放空想事情、最喜歡和哥哥再一起的時光。也喜歡和朋友混在一起，但只要發現哥哥只要發生了任何事或狀況，會不及一切後果全速敢到哥哥身邊。
個性:害羞、內向，有點小聰明，碰到自己喜歡的事便會很專注、認真。(對朋友很開朗，喜歡逗大家開心~)，但和哥哥單獨相處的時候才是最真實的自己，最喜歡逗哥哥開心和玩耍~
其他：不喜歡哥哥被別人傷害謾罵，會爆怒(暴怒之後雙眼會變血紅色，有時候會控制不了，回復之後便不記得自己抓狂時所做的事情。)，不喜歡陌生人和哥哥太過親密。

-----------------------------------
恩..不知道這樣子可不可以....
有問題的話可以問小夏><~~小夏也會立刻修改或補的><!!!
祝阿五文思泉湧唷 :jcdragon-xd:  :jcdragon-tail-faster: !!

----------


## S.D痕天

名字：亞里斯.天痕 熟人叫小天(?
性別：雄性
外貌：獸人->金長髮後腦的頭髮會束起來 天藍色的毛 水藍瞳孔 粉內耳肉球 藍色尾巴 末端白色
人->同上 耳朵、尾巴、毛毛隱藏起來而已 平日以人形態
獸種族：貓族
職業：醫生(?
身高：175 體型：中等偏瘦
年齡：17
經濟狀況：普通
居住/活動區：東公園/全市區
性格：對陌生人文靜不愛說話 對熟人會完全相反 但相同的是會時常煩悶
你的故事：在街口被撿到 被人類家庭收養幫忙做家事 發現自己能與動物溝通 為幫助受傷的動物治療努力考到醫生執照 現在是自己一個人生活 醫術精通的是獸醫、運動防護與心理治療(?
喜好：唱歌 跑步 看小說 治療人或動物(?
其他：煩悶時瞳孔會變深藍色 不喜歡穿衣服 只穿大衣跟長褲 第六感蠻準的(咦?
--------------------------------------------------------
總覺得小龍的報名好短阿w
這次裝貓OWO(?
阿五寫作加油喔~
 :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 幻之靈

阿五 我除了形態要改之外 還有要改的嗎?:3

原來會被抓去研究阿 真可怕(?

----------


## Norya.Polaris

我來囉我來囉>W<~XD

名字：Norya.Polaris(諾雅)
暱稱:交給阿五了XDDDD(喂!
性別：雌
 外貌：2者都有~獸人和獸的圖我的簽名有連結喔XD(麻煩阿五了><
人形:頭髮、眼睛和獸人時一樣，喜歡穿著搖滾風格or間諜風格(???)的衣服，偶爾會帶墨鏡出門，騎重機or偷開車時會戴藍色or紅色的風鏡XD
 獸種族：花豹
職業：國中生，生活有點亂的國中生，很常翹課跑到店裡幫忙和玩(???)，但是成績還不錯WWW(喂喂!PS.晚上變夜店時，可以偶爾當一下DJ嗎?OWO
身高：獸人和人都是156cm，比較小隻
 年齡：14歲，國三快畢業XD(???
經濟狀況：還可以，也有一台黑底紅紋路的重機(???)，平時在阿克店內幫忙XD
 居住/活動區：全市區，主要是在東公園，偶爾會晃去北公園(??
 你的故事：原本是個來路不明，被遺棄的孤兒，然後被一個普通的虎獸人上班撿到，11歲時因為想要獨立，偷偷離家出走......(我只能想到這樣了><對不起><
 喜好：音樂、電影、小說、畫畫、到處亂跑(???)、跑車.重機.直升機.戰鬥機.坦克.軍用車(???)之類的，還有槍枝機械XD
討厭：別人對他有明顯排斥行為
 其他：可以當阿克的妹妹嗎:3，還有傻氣的超級麻吉啦XDDDD還有卡斯特的朋友WWW

如果還有少打些什麼~要告訴我喔>W<我會在加的~^W^
阿五哥哥加油>W<//期待你的作品唷!!OWO!!

----------


## 幻影殺手

名字：星宇

性別：公

獸人:乳牛毛色，左右瞳色分別為青色和紅色，黑毛在黑暗中有螢光反應

人型:黑白相間的髮色

種族:狐

職業：家裡蹲、禁書作家

身高：人形:170cm，獸人型180cm

年齡：21歲

經濟狀況：家人資助或網路投稿

居住：南區

活動:屋內

你的故事：小學因遭受到霸凌而導致精神疾病。後來大學時期因精神病發，而在夜間的宿舍犯下殺人案。由於整間宿舍被放火燒毀，所以死無對證。雖然最後被禁足在家，但時常在網路上發表煽動人心的言論。寫出來的文學也極度黑暗，內容徹底道德淪喪，不少讀者也因為讀了內容而導致失心瘋和引發社會問題，最後作品徹底被禁售或銷毀


個性：喜怒無常，完全不會把情緒展現出來，滿腦子也全是缺乏邏輯和極端的思想，但生活極為環保整潔

喜好：生肉、尖叫聲、有毒的蟲子

討厭：被當成變態、瘋子(......本來就是瘋子)

其他：時常把身上的衣服撕成碎片後吞下肚


------------------------------------------------

感覺有點高調，希望不會被抓去做研究

----------


## fwiflof

> 名字：星宇
> 
> 性別：公
> 
> 獸人:乳牛毛色，左右瞳色分別為青色和紅色，黑毛在黑暗中有螢光反應
> 
> 人型:黑白相間的髮色
> 
> 種族:狐
> ...


高調的話因為不是藉著獸行者的身分做出來的，應該不會因為這樣被影響
但是我不知道怎麼讓這麼自閉的角色走出自己家跑到咖啡館.....
不過目前就先這樣按著不動，我試看看

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

名字：曲觴瑛
性別：從聲音聽起來是公
外貌：人型態─身材矮瘦的黑髮白膚少年，髮長及腰，人類型態和獸形態一樣是左眼紅、右眼藍；獸型態—有著比身體長三倍的狹長尾羽，黃喙黑爪的白鷹，羽冠帶著一股蒼勁。
獸種族：白鷹
職業：人形時是中醫師，在診所休假的時候喜歡在咖啡廳坐著，不會認真回答所有的問題，看似很親切，實際上有著距離。獸型態時會做靈鳥占卜（雖然人形時也會，但是他認為這樣比較有趣。）
身高：清瘦型，身高大約160，戴著無框眼鏡
年齡：祕密
經濟狀況：因為是中醫師，似乎蠻有錢的
居住/活動區：診所在南區
你的故事：因為體質問題沒有繼續長大的少年，實際年齡大概有45歲以上了，但是因為個性因素，有關於自己的切身情報都絕對保密，甚至連保險都不願意參加，開出的藥方有著卓越效果，但是極度不喜歡參加中醫師年會之類的聚會，聽說收費相當的高昂，但是只在一、三、五看診，其餘時間拿在多錢要他看病，沒門。
喜好：飲茶，觀察店內的顧客
其他：鳥型態的時候喜歡鮮肉，不太喜歡鳥飼料。

----------


## 寂影

名字：萊特，綽號是~光~
性別：公
外貌：平常人型有著相當醒目的銀灰色短髮，眼睛是深藍色的相當好認~服裝就是相當休閒風
        獸人跟獸型也都是銀灰毛，不過眼睛會轉成淡藍色還有臉上跟狼臂上會有紅色圖騰
種族：狼
職業：攝影師，以及阿克老闆的稀有物品採集器 (?)
身高：人型約175CM，獸人型約180CM
年齡：嘛...看起來像是20幾歲 ， 但是真實年齡無狼知曉
經濟狀況：大約比平均值稍高
居住/活動區：在東公園有一間的公寓，但是晚上最喜歡變成全獸型跑到中央大綠地睡覺 (!?  另外就是沒事的時候會出城旅行以及接受一些其他獸人的委託等等

性格：較內斂，刀子口豆腐心，嘴上說不要身體倒是很誠實 (?)
       喜歡保持獸型，除了工作或上街逛逛，基本上會維持獸型，所以有時候電話接不起來
       表面上看起來不好親近，但實際上熟了以後大部分時間都被熟人亂搞 (!?
你的故事：原本是生活在東區，但是覺得生活太無聊跑到城外旅行，現在躲在東區小公寓巢穴以及中央大草皮，除了攝影委託以外也會接受一些簡單委託喔~

喜好：喜歡書、喜歡夜晚、喜歡睡覺、喜歡音樂、喜歡跑到店長的咖啡廳 (!?
其他：家中備有答錄機，打電話過來轉接答錄機請不要掛掉喔  有可能是小狼全獸型不能講電話 QAO

----------


## 白拓

這裡是不認真的白拓_(:3J/)_

名字：拓良
性別：雄性
外貌：外表看似文弱白淨的少年一枚,把眼鏡拿下來時的殺氣常常嚇到人:獸型態為瘦削的白狼,瞳為深邃的棕褐色(無獸人型態
職業：普通高中三年級
身高：人型高175cm,獸型長255cm
年齡：17歲
經濟狀況：小康,習慣過著省吃儉用的生活,但是非常注重儀容
居住/活動區：海拔正負10公里之內都可以發現他的蹤跡
性格：平常溫和有點小迷糊,最感到困擾的是自己常常聽錯別人講的話:遇到不義之事容易暴走,會不顧一切
你的故事：離鄉背井獨自一人來到都市求學,在探索新世界的同時也渴望著友情愛情等
喜好：到處趴趴走,畫些Q版圖,照顧流浪動物然後被欺負(?
其他：目前正在努力打工賺錢籌學費,希望應徵到巴克拉的店裡工作

麻煩茶几惹OWO~

----------


## gelidwolf

名字：季風揚
性別：人型-雌；狼人.狼型態-雄
外貌：人型-淺金短髮,髮質毛躁容易澎毛,經常用髮蠟弄成鳥窩頭(?,褐眼,左臂近肩膀處有金色日輪,左耳有船錨狀耳飾
        獸人型態-狼人,後背為長灰毛,下巴.前胸至狼腳全白毛,頭頂的鳥窩頭變成短灰毛鳥窩頭(?,淡紫眼,左臂近肩膀處變成紅色日輪,左耳有船錨狀耳飾
        獸型態-普通灰狼,很像灰毛哈士奇,比哈士奇成犬大一點

獸種族：基因改造狼
職業：出賣勞力活的工廠員工.水電工
身高：人型身高162cm,平庸；獸人型身高197cm,健壯.精力無窮；獸型肩高約70cm
年齡：不可考
經濟狀況：只要有錢,除了非法事務其它通通做,努力擺脫貧民階級
居住/活動區：南公園旁的平價住宅區,隱藏在巷弄內,偶而為了放鬆與某些原因會到其它區域活動
性格：精力無窮,專一.專注.陰沉灰暗.寡言(悶騷?
你的故事：成長時期正逢基因改造盛行時,父母皆為高階瘋狂研究員,被自家親人偷偷注射基因改造劑研究變化,情緒激動時就會變化成獸人
             ,只有喝下特製咖啡或穩定情緒才能變回人型,精疲力盡時會變化為獸型,成長後逃出家鄉定居南公園住宅區,但仍不定期遷居

喜好：咖啡(味道有安定作用,看雜書(有安定作用,和小動物們相處(有安定作用,聽音樂(有安定作用
其他：遇到犯罪者容易情緒激動,製造傷害案件,不過卻因此讓受害者逃過一劫

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

名字：蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特 熟的人可叫 老蒼
性別：公
外貌：人形是藍色雙眼，短短的白髮，帶著方形無框的老花眼鏡，平常活動時會拄著木枴杖。獸型是藍色眼睛的白狼，也可以變成獸人形（請參考下方天魔轉生型態的獸設，希望保留手環跟煙斗，其餘的腳環、翅膀、胸口的傷痕自行拿掉囉XDD）
獸種族：狼
職業：退休的某建設大公司股東。
身高：179公分，略顯瘦弱，背部微微佝僂。
年齡：85歲，老人家
經濟狀況：算小富有。
居住/活動區：西公園
性格：穩重機智，給人嚴肅的感覺，但私底下不算太難相處，有時後會有點嘮叨。
你的故事：年輕時算是知名的建設工程師，之後轉任股東，一直到七十歲退休，存款約有接近千萬（不知道單位XDD）對人類會有相當高的戒心，對獸行者則不高，但基礎的防備還是會有。
喜好：閱讀書籍
其他：每天下午固定會到公園中散步，早上也會到固定的早餐店吃早餐，午餐和晚餐則看心情而定來選店家，但通常都是固定的幾間輪流，愛好的料理為義大利麵、八分熟的沙朗牛排，週末六日晚上則是會固定到黑豹主角的店光顧，而也只有到這間店時，會轉變成獸人形（同樣會拄著枴杖）或者獸形，但一離開店家會恢復成人類型態。


希望這樣的設定OK～先期待小說囉，預祝小說順利

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

阿五要寫文了呀，我也來跑個龍套XDD~

名字：蘭陵·希普諾西斯（Hypnosis催眠術），昵稱阿蘭、蘭、兔，主觀上不愿姓氏被簡稱（可以用於激怒）
性別：公
外貌：獸人型是簽名檔里的獸設“蘭陵柳”，比這更高挑俊朗又顯得文質彬彬，禮服所有配件都有，手杖能當火繩槍用，還有兩把老式燧發手槍；獸型是獸設里的純獸形態；人型是鄰家小哥型青年，天然卷黑短髮，金瞳，服飾道具等與獸人型的一樣，但樣式和顏色可多變
獸種族：家兔
職業：名義上是西區的一個大戶人（獸）家的管家執事，兼任心輔師與催眠師
身高：180，體型中等偏瘦，沒什麼肌肉
年齡：青年
經濟狀況：中產，家族一般富裕
居住/活動區：西區僱主家中有獨立居室（普通工作日），城郊有家族的帶全套心理學研究設備的小莊園（節假日），另外就是全城巡迴進行催眠治療（接到委託時）
性格：很親切隨和、幽默風趣、陽光樂天，面對僱主一家人、客人、女性富有紳士風度，而在熟人面前則很能玩得開，各種腹黑吐槽糟糕，腐男一個，又觀察力敏銳（心理學研究世家的傳統）特別體貼，同時還能完美模擬各種心理障礙病患的表現（……）
你的故事：蘭陵本來是個與世無爭的心理學催眠術世家的繼承人，為報西區某大戶人（獸）家老爺在其遇到人生危機之際的搭救之恩而當了他們家的管家執事，同時又用巡迴催眠治療的便利蒐集情報為守護雇主家而服務，故事中經常給予主角們情報、心理輔導、傳音入密等，在最終BOSS戰由主角們拼死相救而倖存，隨後永久在家族宅歸隱
喜好：關注并閱讀與心理學、催眠術有關的一切信息，眯眼歪頭的燦爛微笑，做咖啡與喝咖啡，表演魔術與良性幻術，說冷笑話，腐男無節操腦補（？）
其他：在精神力佔優勢的情況下能強制讀心，能在把人催眠後用其名義向任何一個認識的人傳音入密，還擅長其他幻術，手杖槍和手槍的子彈能加上催眠術（幻術）的附魔效果

這孩子就託付（？）給阿五了哦~

----------


## fwiflof

先暫時到這裡，先聲明角色出場序不定，如果跟我沒有交流我可能會因為無法掌握你的性格而直接將你的角色轉化成我的甚至不會出現。
有疑慮的就.....可以刪角色沒關係
因為某種程度上我是求取靈感，我不擅長做討好人的事情，所以我不會勉強自己，希望不要逼我....

>>嵐空蒼狼>>
"嵐空蒼狼"不像是社會正常的名字呢....感覺比較像稱號之類的.......
如果不改我到時候可能會自己改下去唷(抹臉

>>兔兔>>
好像特異功能有點多.........但是我現在分不出來哪些可以用、哪些不能
所以到時候可能會有一點出入"
然後我們沒有BOSS啦，大概(???

謝謝大家唷~

----------

